# Any body shooting A reflex Caribou



## Deer Sticker (Jan 2, 2007)

*caribou*

I have been shooting a 06 caribou. It's a smooth shooter and a real tack driver. It's the most accurate bow I have ever owned. I simply Love It. Any questions, feel free to ask. Thanks, Greg:smile:


----------



## stoerrlecm (Apr 21, 2007)

I just got the 07, and Im very happy with it. Didnt take much to get it to group arrows for me, though Im still playing with my setup a bit. I tried a few of the other shorter finger bows and the caribou just felt soild when I came back to anchor. It is long though, but for me its not a problem since I dabble a bit in trad gear, so in a sense its a short bow for me lol. I cant see spending the extra money for the montega, it is basicly the same bow.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

capool said:


> For the money it looks like the best bow.


I've been saying:wink:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Has anyone chronographed a newer Caribou??....I find that most, if not all "Factory" specs on arrow speeds are a bit faster than archers actually get in the real world...I like the way the Caribou shoots, but it is pretty slow for My personal needs in a bow...Does anyone have any chrono numbers??..Thanks....Harperman


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

I have 06 ProTec w/4000limbs 29" and I like it alot but is only 60lbs.maxed out.XX78 2315 @29"=540gr=200 fps.:sad: The pro shop in town has a 07 Caribou 60lb-70lb for $550.00.What do you guys think of that price?I have a few bows and are going to sell them all and get 1 good bow.No more mechanical anything!!!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

As I understand it, the Caribou is a knock off of the Protec/Montega. Other than increasing weight, which will probably require a heavier arrow, there's not much reason to expect a speed increase, assuming the bows are otherwise setup the same. The price difference between the Caribou and Protec/Montega is the result of cutting a few corners that may not matter much to you. It looks like a good value.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

AKRuss do you know the price of a new Motega?


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

I mean Montega.The brace height is 1/4" more too.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I was told by my local pro shop it would be about $950 for a target color Montega. Camo is generally about $75 less. The shops up here have little competition and I suspect their prices are quite high. I was also told the primary differences between a ProTec/Montega and a Caribou is that the Caribou's cams are only adjustable on the inch, whereas the ProTec/Montega is on the half inch, and that the camo dip is top coated on the Hoyts and therefore longer lasting. We also discussed riser composition but I can't recall if there is a difference. The Caribou seems to have fewer options available too but I don't recall what there were/are off the top of my head.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

AKRuss thanks for the comeback.That is a lot of money for a hunting bow.I have a Trykon I bought last year for $785.00,out the door,and all the accessories and I'll tell you what,I'm sitting out there in the pouring rain holding a thousand dollar bill in my hand.Am I nuts?So I think $550.00 for a new caribou should work.Maybe I could clear the riser to keep the camo finish intact.I would be able to shoot 1 spine of arrow,[email protected]" anywhere from 60lb up to 69lbs,according to the Easton charts,which would suit me fine.By the way I will be shooting the bow with wheel and a half(fixed draw length).Thanks for reading,we'll put it on you later.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if my pro shop is a hundred bucks or so more expensive than yours. Also, they often have much better deals on bows already in stock. I fail to see the point of fair market pricing under the circumstances but who knows. 

If you're asking if I/we think you're nuts for sitting in the rain or sitting in the rain with a wet $1,000 bill in your hands - the answer is yes - wish I was sitting next to you, LOL.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

must be something wrong with them if only 2 people have one.


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

capool said:


> must be something wrong with them if only 2 people have one.


Availability might have a bit to do with it. They have only just gotten to Australia despit being released in Jan. I rang around Aus. ready to buy in Feb., and no-one even had a price list let alone a bow. I found the US to be almost the same. Certainly no-one could find a target coloured one for me.

I think that they would be a good bow.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

come on guys why not a caribou.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

capool said:


> come on guys why not a caribou.


......because I like my Reflex Timberwolf better.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I like the attention to detail a Hoyt has. When I don't want to spend the bucks for a new one, I get a used one.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone know where I can but a used Hoyt Montega,29",60lb-70lb,right hand,wheel and a half,camo.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

capool said:


> come on guys why not a caribou.


Chuck Adams shoots nothing but a Caribou. He says he shoots other Reflex bows but i have yet to see one pic where its not the Caribou.
I'm sure he could shoot any bow made by anybody But he chooses the Carbou. Looking at his list of credits. I think the guy knows what hes talking about.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

capool said:


> come on guys why not a caribou.


Capool,

The Caribou is (and always has been) an excellent finger-bow......a lot of bowhunters aren't even aware of the Reflex line of bows, only the more-promoted, higher-end Hoyt's.....

In addition, with today's bowhunters focused so much on blazing arrow-speeds, a slower-shooting (but stable and deadly-accurate) bow like the Caribou gets prematurely dismissed.....

With either accuwheels or the wheel-and-1/2, the Caribou is a great finger-bow.....:wink:


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Capool there is 2 07,29",70lb Caribou's hanging in my local pro shop now for $550.00 and I think I am about to give him a down payment soon.I just sold mt 70lb Trykon.There is still some of us out there.Don't give up,keep the faith.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

And by the way,nobody knows for sure what Chuck Adams really uses.He never talks about his equipment.Does anyone have a email address for Him.


----------



## Deer Sticker (Jan 2, 2007)

*Reflex Caribou*

Capool: If you are looking for a new bow you can shoot with your fingers, I would do everything I could to get my mitts on a 07 Caribou to try out. I also live in Arkansas, and around these parts there are no dealers for Refllex. Even our Mathews dealer is going out of business. I bought my 06 Caribou used, but it looked brand new. I actually bought the bow with out shooting it, from someone here on AT. I guess you could say I bought a pig in a poke. How about that for Arkie slang. That was one of the best investments I've made in a long time. If the 07 model is anything like the 06, I will be money well spent. Thanks, Greg


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Any pics guys?


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

SuperDogOne said:


> And by the way,nobody knows for sure what Chuck Adams really uses.He never talks about his equipment.Does anyone have a email address for Him.


No e-mail address, But i did read and articlea few years back that his two favorite bows are the relfex caribou and the hoyt protec. And if you look at all the pics of him its pretty clear he's shooting a Caribou. They have changed in the past years from the older solid limb models to the new split limb but they all sport the accuwheel or the newer wheel and a half.:wink:


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am suprised there are not more finger pluckers using the Caribou??? I sold my 06 because it could not be adjusted for length, and my 03 because I got caught up in the speed thing. Why not you? With the new wheel and half, I am thinking of trying another one.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

There must be something wrong with the bow.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Capool...let me put it to You this way...I have a Hoyt Pro-Elite with the draw length adjusable Cam 1/2 and xt-3000 limbs....I have a Mathews Apex in lizard green that is fast, stable, sweet-shooting and stable...A buddy of mine bought one of the old Caribou bows off of E-bay...He brought it over for Me to look at...The camo finish is badly worn in a few places, and the string was in horrible shape...I shot 6 arows out of it, and offered Him His $125.00 back for it, knowing that it was a beat-up old bow that needed a $40.00 string...And taking into consideration that I have two of the highest-rated, and exspensive "Finger-Shooters" bows available today, that should tell You something...I think that for a "Pure" Hunting bow, for a finger shooter, that Reflex Caribou is very very hard to beat...I would even say that with the proper set up, the Caribou would be hard to beat, (in it's price range), as a great indoor "Spot" bow...it is long, pretty quiet, has decent weight, a great brace height, is smooth to draw, and sweet to shoot, with a pretty good grip...All of these things make it a stable, forgiving bow to hunt with, and any tuned bow is capable of shooting one-hole groups with good arrows...Just go on and get 'Ya one, Man!!..L.O.L...Take Care....Harperman...P.S...My buddy turned Me down on an offer of $150.00 for this old beat-up bow, that needed a new string, if that tells You something


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Nope, not really, bud.....*



capool said:


> There must be something wrong with the bow.


The only thing that anyone might possibly consider "wrong" with the Caribou is that it does not have blazing speed......however, that is a minor point when you consider its' excellent accuracy and stability...... :darkbeer:


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

It don't matter how fast you miss.


----------



## wind in face (Apr 29, 2003)

*Who shoots a Caribou?*

I shoot a Caribou!
Yes its heavy/ STEADY, long/Stabil it has a long brace/FORGIVING.
Being an older guy, I can come home from work, with my herniated disk and torn ligaments. Shoot this bow for an hour, and at 40- 50 yards stick 'em all in a two inch bull.
Whats wrong with the Caribou? it does not cook.:wink:


----------



## deerhunter918 (May 15, 2007)

*reflex caribou*

I own both a 2005 and 2007 caribou. My 2007 caribou is set at 62 lbs at 29". Both are great bows and real tack drivers even with my poor release. The 2007 seven model is around 10fps faster. Don't expect to get the 280 fps adverstised ibo speed, it's about 20 seconds slower. My 2005 model is set up for hunting. Be careful when selecting arrows, the caribou seems to like a little weaker spined arrow than the charts call for.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Deerhunter918.What arrows do you shoot out of your 07? I was planing on XX78 2315's 5" feathers cut 29" (530gr). I too am about to buy a 07 Caribou 29" 60lb-70lb. and would like to shoot about 63-64lbs.Thanks.


----------



## deerhunter918 (May 15, 2007)

*2315 arrows for reflex caribou at 64 lbs*

I have my 2007 caribou set up for 3d and target, shooting beman 9.3's with a 400 spine. The 2005 caribou is set up for hunting, shooting easton xx78's 2215 at 29 " and 61 lbs. In my opinion and according to the easton hunting size chart, you will be over spined.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Over spined is better than under spined,no.I will be able to shoot up to 70lbs. if I ever need to (according to the chart).Thanks.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

My first caribou was the caribouII.
I now shoot an 06 Caribou. I don't think you can beat it for the price.
I shoot Behman 400 ICS hunters out of it. Slow but they pack a punch.

As mentioned...its heavy and stable really groups em with fingers.
I put a STS on it and it is whisper quite.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a 30" draw and would love to get the 07 model Caribou in 70-80#. Is 70# the most they make it in?


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

70# is it, but you could order limbs from Hoyt probably!


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Bump it up,lets start over.


----------

